# scouting for ducks



## Jedd76 (May 24, 2012)

Ok guys, im brand new at waterfowl hunting. Ill be hunting public land. What are some things to look for while scouting ducks, any tips and advice on scouting? All help is much appreciated.


----------



## Vmarsh (May 24, 2012)

the best thing to look for when scouting for ducks? honestly, is ducks. (which clearly can vary depending on the time of year)


----------



## stick_slinger (May 24, 2012)

Go about 2 weeks before season rolls in and watch where the ducks wanna go.. If you are where the ducks wanna go then you have won half the battle.

CJ


----------



## rnelson5 (May 24, 2012)

Scout the areas in question by using google earth and then print a map out and use it for navigation while you are in the filed. This will help narrow down places to look and also give you a reference while in a new area.


----------



## Jedd76 (May 24, 2012)

What types of places? Swamps, creeks, rivers?


----------



## The Fever (May 24, 2012)

Jedd76 said:


> What types of places? Swamps, creeks, rivers?



I hope your kidding...

yes check areas of standing water. Remember that certain ducks like certain areas. Google is your friend. Search for articles teaching how to find these ideal areas, but also remember that an area that looks ducky to you doesent always hold ducks. Check DNR website for photos of the public lands and start looking now if you want but remember that woodducks would be your only friend until  AT LEAST october.


----------



## Jedd76 (May 24, 2012)

No i wasnt kidding. Im literally new. Ive never even read a article about ducks until recently. I thought id tap the local brain trust for some useful knowledge. Thanks for all the help. Im gonna burn google up and hopefully pick up some more tips skimming the rest of the post. Thanks


----------



## The Fever (May 25, 2012)

If your that new I would highly suggest getting a mentor. Offer to split gas and food and bust your hump to help him. If he doesent have a dog go get his birds. Watch everything he does and soak it in.


----------



## BigSwole (May 25, 2012)

The Fever said:


> If your that new I would highly suggest getting a mentor. Offer to split gas and food and bust your hump to help him. If he doesent have a dog go get his birds. Watch everything he does and soak it in.



Hmm, a human bird dog eh?

I did this aswell. Met my mentor at walmart actually. Now he is a very good friend and we hunt and fish together. He is one of the only ones i will trust on duck hunting holes. 

First hunt with him ever i showed up with egg sandwiches. From waffle house. No one can turn down an egg sandwhich at 4 am lol.

You will learn more in one trip with a seaso ed vet than you will on ur own in years. Just respect their areas. If they take you somewhere do not go back there unless they take you. I had the best hunt of my life on that first trip a d even though that spot is jam up, its his spot not mine.

If they ask you to be there at 4am be there at 345 with food! Help pick up decoys, and be willing to learn.


----------



## brittonl (May 25, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> Hmm, a human bird dog eh?
> 
> I did this aswell. Met my mentor at walmart actually. Now he is a very good friend and we hunt and fish together. He is one of the only ones i will trust on duck hunting holes.
> 
> ...



Very well said, we need more gunners with your attitude and stance. Also, once a greenhorn learns a few ropes, sprout some wings and start gunning on your on and acquiring your own gear and your own holes ... always respecting your mentor(s) though. 

Another thing, READ READ READ ... & Im not talking about forums and anything internet based ... Good luck sir.


----------



## The Fever (May 25, 2012)

Don't think we aren't here to help. Just remember that part of waterfowling is learning things the hard way. That way you don't make the same mistakes twice.


----------



## BigSwole (May 25, 2012)

brittonl said:


> Very well said, we need more gunners with your attitude and stance. Also, once a greenhorn learns a few ropes, sprout some wings and start gunning on your on and acquiring your own gear and your own holes ... always respecting your mentor(s) though.
> 
> Another thing, READ READ READ ... & Im not talking about forums and anything internet based ... Good luck sir.



The way i look at it, you only have one name for yourself. You ruin that and your done. I cannot stress enough to stay out of the places people take you. That's like taking your buddies wife on a date.

If you spend time on the river hour before dusk you will see ducks. Just follow them. Print off google maps and just ride around and check out places.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 25, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> Hmm, a human bird dog eh?
> 
> I did this aswell. Met my mentor at walmart actually. Now he is a very good friend and we hunt and fish together. He is one of the only ones i will trust on duck hunting holes.
> 
> ...


 This cannot be stressed enough. I will rarely take new people hunting with me for this reason alone. Not only should you not go back, but don't go telling your buddies or some random person you meet in the hunting isle how you killed a bunch of ducks in a certain spot. That is a good way to lose a good hole and a good mentor at the same time!!!!


----------



## stick_slinger (May 25, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> This cannot be stressed enough. I will rarely take new people hunting with me for this reason alone. Not only should you not go back, but don't go telling your buddies or some random person you meet in the hunting isle how you killed a bunch of ducks in a certain spot. That is a good way to lose a good hole and a good mentor at the same time!!!!



x2 on this.. Not a real wise thing to do, especially if somebody is willing to teach you and let you shoot ducks in their hole that they worked hard scouting to find.

CJ


----------



## Jedd76 (May 25, 2012)

yeah, i would never take someone elses spot. my own father in law has a very good fishing hole and ive never been there without him nor would i ever. ive never even told anyone about the location. I also have my favorite Hunting spots and dont like it when someone "POPS UP" in my spots. i appreciate all the wisdom you guys are sharing and would be glad to help any one of yall with my knowledge on other stuff. Im good at Deer hunting and Emergency Medicine! So if ya need help just let me know. Thanks Guys


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 25, 2012)

One thing i like to look for is new water.  By that i mean, after a good rain,  look for newly flooded areas.  New water=new food.  BTW,  may as well sell that bow.  Early goose season starts in sept and once you start you cant stop.


----------



## BigSwole (May 26, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> One thing i like to look for is new water.  By that i mean, after a good rain,  look for newly flooded areas.  New water=new food.  BTW,  may as well sell that bow.  Early goose season starts in sept and once you start you cant stop.



x2...

You wont need that bow anymore lol. Once that first duck/goose cups up to land in the decoys you will not care about sitting in a deer stand anymore.


----------



## Jedd76 (May 26, 2012)

I have been told the same thing. Ive been a Bow Only hunter for 12 years now. Just decided to broaden my horizons. if its as addicting as it looks I think im in trouble.


----------



## BigSwole (May 26, 2012)

One day you will be thrilled to see a rub like this...







Then youll go duck hunting and only care about a picture like this.


----------



## BigSwole (May 26, 2012)

Just a lil estatic dont yah think?





My lab and I





First gadwall, lit to goose decoys too! My mentor actually called this one back in for me!


----------



## BigSwole (May 26, 2012)

Im getting pumped to go now just thinking about it!

Check out duckhuntingchat.com a wealth of knowledge there


----------



## Jedd76 (May 27, 2012)

Im getting pumped now just wanting to start.


----------



## r_hammett86 (May 28, 2012)

Jedd76 said:


> No i wasnt kidding. Im literally new. Ive never even read a article about ducks until recently. I thought id tap the local brain trust for some useful knowledge. Thanks for all the help. Im gonna burn google up and hopefully pick up some more tips skimming the rest of the post. Thanks



asking guys here for advise and information is like asking to take their wives out on a date. Good luck. wait till it gets colder. january is a good time to scout


----------

